# Philip LCD won't turn on after performing update



## juanitoc (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

I just tried to update my 42" Philip LCD (42PFL5604/77) but I 'm afraid I did it with the wrong update by mistake. It did take it. I turned it off and unplug the power cord as instructed. Now it won't even turn on. No response at all!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm very worried about this!

regards,


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi juanitoc


Sorry to have to tell you this but have bricked your LCD, the only way to get it going again is with another firmware chip or mother board.


----------

